# KSL Add



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't know if this was supposed to be funny- but I laughed....

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... =3&search=


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

:lol: 

I laughed too. Who knew you could buy hunting gear at Blue Boutique?


----------

